
The key to creating gorgeous, glitchy YouTube images: anticipation and deletion - adrian_mrd
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/15/17564588/datamosh-youtubeartifacts-glitch-art-kraftsow
======
glitcherator
Wow. This article is killing me with its Gell-Mann Amnesia effects. It's like
reading a history from an alternate timeline.

And why doesn't the included Twitter bot link work?

[https://twitter.com/youtubeartifacts](https://twitter.com/youtubeartifacts)?

And of, course, the linked youtube video is some obvious corporate pop famous-
for-being-famous drivel, almost immediately after stating the following:

    
    
      Two years later, the artist Takeshi Murata 
      created “Monster Movie,” which blended footage 
      from a 1981 B-movie and a heavy soundtrack and 
      which is now in the permanent collection at the 
      Smithsonian as perhaps the most influential 
      piece in the datamosh canon.
    

And yet a better Youtube link is avoided:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1f3St51S9I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1f3St51S9I)

But why?

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gell-
Mann_amnesia_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gell-Mann_amnesia_effect)

~~~
DanBC
Please don't use spaces to quote blocks of text.

Please do anything but that. Most people put a single > at the start of each
paragraph of quoted text.

~~~
phyzome
Until HN adds first-class support for blockquotes, there is no "right way to
do it".

~~~
lomnakkus
Not to be too pedantic, but that doesn't mean that there aren't wrong ways to
do it.

(Such as code blocks which are a pain on mobile.)

~~~
phyzome
Why, what does it do on mobile? Block line reflow?

~~~
grzm
Yes. Many people prepend >, use italics, and/or quote long quotes on HN.

------
mistersquid
Glitch art makers are a fairly well-established subculture.[0] [1]. My direct
familiarity with Glitch art is a commercial app by same name of Glitché. [2]
(Note, that site is a disaster even on a fairly modern desktop which may in
fact be on-brand, even though it might give HN-types conniption fits.)

While the Glitch art subculture seems to have faded from the zeitgeist a bit,
Glitch art generates aesthetically satisfying works from "unintentional" data
processing errors and in some ways is analogous to what software programmers
do when building non-glitchy works.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glitch_art](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glitch_art)

[1] [http://www.theperipherymag.com/on-the-arts-glitch-it-
good/](http://www.theperipherymag.com/on-the-arts-glitch-it-good/)

[2] [http://glitche.com](http://glitche.com)

EDIT: Remove duplicate citation glyph. Reorder citation references. Grammar.

------
nwatson
I don't find the resulting glitched video very interesting ... it just looks
and sounds like an MPEG streaming having trouble in a glitchy low-bandwidth
environment.

One glitched audio example I found quite beautiful is the audio art piece
overlaid on John Adam's "Christian Zeal and Activity" from "The Chairman
Dances" album (
[https://youtu.be/59ceORsBT0A?t=204](https://youtu.be/59ceORsBT0A?t=204) ).
The URL starting at 3:24 provides about a minute music intro to the glitched,
cut, re-ordered audio of an Oral Roberts (?) sermon excerpt where he talks
about Jesus healing a man with a disabled hand. (Not all performances of this
piece use the same audio sample.)

~~~
leviathant
>I don't find the resulting glitched video very interesting ... it just looks
and sounds like an MPEG streaming having trouble in a glitchy low-bandwidth
environment.

"I don't find the resulting distorted audio very interesting ... it sounds
like a overdriven amplifier having trouble with a broken low-quality speaker"

Often the kind of malfunctioning or low-quality processing that plagues
engineers is embraced by creative types. There are countless examples in the
audio world over the last half-century - look at the popularity of overdrive
pedals and bitcrushers and analog delay effects in a world where pristine
amplification and effects processing is possible on affordable consumer-grade
equipment. There's a similarity to many of the changes that audio editing and
processing underwent in the early 2000s, as tools of the trade become more
widely available.

~~~
lozenge
Somebody else posted this link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1f3St51S9I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1f3St51S9I)
\- this actually evokes something.

There just isn't something creative about the video, which is an unremarkable
transformation of an unremarkable video.

~~~
leviathant
That video is also 13 years old. Data moshing by itself can be about as
exciting as listening to a guitar feeding back into an amp. But using it as
part of a larger visual palette, and it's like a new kind of seasoning.

e.g.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMYIWSGlT54](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMYIWSGlT54)

------
gregsadetsky
The Verge article links to an incorrect Twitter handle, it should be
@youtubeartifact (and not youtubeartifacts with an 's'). [0]

There's a great tutorial/article here [1] on datamoshing / I- and P-frame
hacking. Searching for 'datamosh' or 'datamoshing' on YouTube will return many
good results.

Finally, I also recommend checking out a great glitching iOS app (which does
photo & video), Glitch Wizard [2].

[0] [https://twitter.com/youtubeartifact](https://twitter.com/youtubeartifact)

[1] [http://forum.glitchet.com/t/tutorial-make-video-glitch-
art-h...](http://forum.glitchet.com/t/tutorial-make-video-glitch-art-how-to-
datamosh-in-plain-english/36)

[2] [http://glitchwizard.com/](http://glitchwizard.com/)

------
soared
When I was young you could open a video file in a text editor and try to
delete random sections then play the video until you got similar effects.

------
dajohnson89
There's a similar YouTube video style, where random bits of the video are sped
up, slowed down, zoomed in, blurred/distorted, etc. Does anyone have an idea
what this style is called? [0] is the closest i can find right now as an
example, but there's no special effects here it's just splicing/mashup of
various clips.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsB7u6wVMpM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsB7u6wVMpM)

edit: Here is a better example:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR_p9EVsUNE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR_p9EVsUNE)

~~~
marzell
Isn't this style called YouTube Poop or YTP? A little different style, but my
favorite [0] is the clip Mr. Banks Has a Mental Breakdown.

[0][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-FaceFJYCk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-FaceFJYCk)

edit: fixed zero-based reference index.

~~~
dajohnson89
Yes! Thank you -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YouTube_Poop](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YouTube_Poop)

------
craigseeman
I first saw this effect in
[https://youtu.be/XEvSTQKO7i4](https://youtu.be/XEvSTQKO7i4) and always
wondered how it was done.

~~~
sdca
Here's another one

[https://youtu.be/tt7gP_IW-1w](https://youtu.be/tt7gP_IW-1w)

And another that mimics the effect

[https://youtu.be/FQlhQ-GrzLk](https://youtu.be/FQlhQ-GrzLk)

And another that appears to be a mixture of both

[https://youtu.be/b4Bj7Zb-YD4](https://youtu.be/b4Bj7Zb-YD4)

~~~
dsnuh
Another... [https://vimeo.com/3139412](https://vimeo.com/3139412)

